# Goes, The Netherlands



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (pop. 28,000) is a small town in the southwestern part of the Netherlands, in the province of Zeeland.










This thread will give you an impression of the city and its surroundings. 


01. Grote Kade.









02. Kleine Kade.









03. Town hall (1410-1779).









04. Catholic Church of Mary Magdalene (1906-1908).









05. Manhuistuin.









06.
 
Goes (Weeshuispleintje), Zeeland

07. Sint Jacobstraat.









08. Mural art by Hendrik Beikirch.









09. Turfkade.









10. Kreukelmarkt.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Cozy little city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

11. 









12. Vlasmarkt.









13. Weeshuisplein.









14. 









15. Sint Jacobstraat.

Goes, Zeeland

16.









17.









18. Korte Kerkstraat.









19. Church of Mary Magdalene (1423 - 1621).









20. Marina "De Werf"









21. 









22.









23. Ossenhoofdstaat.









24. Vuilstraat.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

25.









26.









27.









28. Koepoort.









29. Coffeeshop Highlife (mural art by Zenk One).









30. 









31. Pyntorenstraat.









32. 









33. Tropical rainforest @ Omnium Goes.









34.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

35. Tropical rainforest @ Omnium Goes.









36.









37.









38.









39. Turfkade.









40. 









41. Manhuistuin.









42. 









43. Bleekplein.









44.









45. Michel de Hey live @ KatoenXL.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures of a beautifull city.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

46.









47. Veerse Meer (Lake of Veere) near Wolphaartsdijk.









48. 









49. Village of Wolphaarsdijk.









50. Hamlet of Wissekerke.









51. Mural art by Super A.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58. Village of Kloetinge.









59.









60. Village of Oud-Sabbinge.









61. Village of Kattendijke.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow, so beautiful. I live near Zeeland and visit this region quite often, but never visited Goes or the other little villages in this thread. Well done, nice pictures! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Another beautiful Dutch town.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

62. Kleine Kade.









63.









64.









65. 









66. Grote Markt / Grand Pace.









67. Nieuwstraat.









68.









69.









70. Sint Jacobstraat.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

71. Lange Kerkstraat.









72. Papegaaistraat.









73. Koningstraat.









74. Blaauwe Steen.









75. 









76.

Goes, Zeeland

77. Lange Vorststraat.









78. Kleine Kade.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Charming and bucolic. Good for families.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

79. Beestenmarkt.









80. J.A. van der Goeskade.

Goes (J.A. vd Goeskade), Zeeland

81. Goese Meer (suburb).









82. Kleine Kade.









83. 









84. Historical Museum "De Bevelanden", with some paintings by Cornelis Eversdijck (17th centrury).









85. Eastern Scheldt.









86.









87. Tropical rainforest @ Omnium Goes.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely photos. I especially like  this  bell tower kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures. Many charming streets and squares.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

88.









89.









90.









91.









92.









93.









94.









95. 

Goes, Zeeland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Just discovered your beautiful thread, Hart van Zeeland! kay:
It was a great joy for me to look at your pictures.

I can't tell here the whole background story, but this would be the perfect
mural art for the house I live in. Oh how I wished someone would paint that
big size on our facade! 



Hart van Zeeland said:


> 51. Mural art by Super A.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow that's a beautiful mural!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

96.

2016-11-11 11.29.10

97. Vuilstraat.

2016-11-11 11.16.41

98. 's-Heer Hendrikskinderenstraat.

2016-11-11 11.07.19

99. 

2016-11-11 11.05.43

100.

2016-11-11 10.57.10

101. Bocht van Guinea.

2016-11-11 10.43.22 

102. Oostsingel.

2016-11-11 10.32.53

103. Kreukelmarkt.

2016-11-11 10.24.30

104. Turfkade.

104135693 

105. Eastern Scheldt. The Zeeland Bridge in the background. This is the longest bridge in the Netherlands (5 km).

101570686

106. Village of 's-Heer Arendskerke.

101086964


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful and picturesque! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

107. Oostsingel.

Goes (Oostsingel)

108. Voorstad.

Goes (Voorstad)

109. "Deesche watergang" near the village of Kattendijke. 

115244638

110. Southern part of the city.

Goes-Zuid

111. 

Goes-Zuid

112.

Goes-Centrum

113. Water Tower (built in 1912). In the background the village of Kloetinge.

Goes-Zuid & Kloetinge

114. 

Kloetinge

115. 

Goes-Zuid

116.

Goes-Zuid

117.

Goes-Zuid

118.

Goes-Zuid

119.

Goes-Zuid

120.

Goes-Zuid


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Two weeks ago we had a great weekend in Zeeland again, at the cozy seaside village Domburg, fantastic nature and friendly Dutch people. :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

121. Zusterstraat.

Goes, Zeeland

122. Goese Meer.

Goese Meer

123.

Goese Meer

124.

Goese Meer 

125.

Goese Meer

126.

Goese Meer

127.

Goese Meer


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely homes - but are they safe from flooding?


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

#109 is lovely, like an old Dutch landscape painting.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely homes - but are they safe from flooding?


Yes, they are. There is a sluice at Goese Sas, a hamlet a few km north of Goes.


128.

Goese Meer 

129.

Goese Meer

130.

Goese Meer 

131.

Goes (J.A. vd Goeskade), Zeeland

132.

Goes (J.A. vd Goeskade), Zeeland 

133.

Goes (J.A. vd Goeskade), Zeeland 

134.

Goes (J.A. vd Goeskade), Zeeland 

135.

Goes (Rozemarijnstraat), Zeeland

136.

Goes, Zeeland 

137.

Goes (Beestenmarkt), Zeeland 

138.

Goes (Sint Jacobstraat), Zeeland

139.

Goes (Sint Jacobstraat), Zeeland

140.

Goes (Sint Jacobstraat), Zeeland

141.

Goes (Lombardstraat), Zeeland

142.

Goes, Zeeland


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely homes - but are they safe from flooding?


The Netherlands are without any doubt the world champignon in water managment.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pic 134 and the building in 140 are my favourites. kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

143.

Goes, Zeeland 

144.

Goes, Zeeland

145.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland 

146.

Goes (Bierkade), Zeeland


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely canals (or rivers?). They gave a such charm to the city.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

147. Lange Vorststraat on a sunday morning. 

Goes (Lange Vorststraat), Zeeland

148.

Goes (Beestenmarkt), Zeeland 

149.

Goes, Zeeland 

150.

Goes (Papegaaistraat), Zeeland

151.

Goes (Lange Vorststraat), Zeeland

152.

Goes (Papegaaistraat), Zeeland


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ St. Nicholas' vestments?

Lovely pictures kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

153.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

154.

Goes (Bierkade), Zeeland

155.

Goes (Albert Joachimikade), Zeeland 

156.

Goes (Koningstraat), Zeeland 

157.

Goes (Opril Grote Markt), Zeeland 

158.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

159.

Goes (Korte Kerkstraat), Zeeland

160.

Goes, Zeeland 

161.

Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland 

162.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

163.

Goes, Zeeland 

164.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

165.

Goes (Frans den Hollanderlaan), Zeeland

166.

Goes (Korte Vorststraat), Zeeland 

167.

Goes, Zeeland 

168.

Goes (Vlasmarkt), Zeeland

169.

Goes (Turfkade), Zeeland 

170.

Goes (Stoofstraat), Zeeland

171.

Goes (Koningstraat), Zeeland


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So distinctive, those dutch gable ends.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

It seems to me like very cozy town.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely updates, nice Christmas Market! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

172.

Goes, Zeeland 

173.

Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland 

174.

Goes-Zuid 

175.

Goes (Lange Vorststraat), Zeeland

176.

Goes (Vuilstraat), Zeeland 

177.

Goes (Wijngaardstraat), Zeeland 

178.

Goes (Wijngaardstraat), Zeeland

179.

Goes (Korte Vorststraat), Zeeland 

180.

Goes (Kattestraat), Zeeland


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Really nice and cozy! :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very charming! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new set; especially the view in the first photo.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that alley under the sign of the goose!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

good contrast between the black bins and black graffiti.
this narrow street is cooool kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments, likes and views! I appreciate that.

Merry Christmas everyone!


181.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

182.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

183.

Goes (Ganzepoortstraat), Zeeland

184.

Goes (Witte Paardestraat), Zeeland 

185.

Goes ('s-Heer Hendrikskinderenstraat), Zeeland

186.

Goes (Grote Kade), Zeeland

187.

Goes (Westerkerk), Zeeland


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Lovely! Season's greetings and best for 2017 from Dundas.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Prettige feesten, een spetterend oudjaar en een schitterend 2017, bovenste beste buur! :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates about Goes :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice shots and merry christmas to you too!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

188.

Goes (Ravelijn de Groene Jager), Zeeland

189.

Goes (Westwal), Zeeland 

190.

Goes (Westwal), Zeeland

191.

Goes (Westwal), Zeeland 

192.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

193.

Goes (Koningstraat), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

I visited Oostende castle last week. This former castle will be rebuilt in a modern way, but there is still a significant part from the 13th/14th century, which will be integrated into the new builing. 


194.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland

195.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland 

196.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland

197.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland 

198.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland

199.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland 

200.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland

201.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland

202.

Goes (Stadhuis), Zeeland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating castle pics! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fascinating remains of that medieval castle!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

203.

Goes (Dam), Zeeland 

204.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland

205.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland

206.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland

205.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

206.

Goes (Grote Kade), Zeeland

207. TV Tower (137 m.)

Goes (TV Toren), Zeeland

208.

Goes-Zuid 

209. 's-Heer Arendskerke, a village a few km west of Goes.

's-Heer Arendskerke, Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Goes :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful brick buildings in the first pics, and a great wall painting! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

I Love your canals.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pictures!
Beautiful and fun painting on the wall of that building.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> I was actually referring to picture 226 ( social housing?)


Ah yes, it is mainly social housing.

246.

Goes, Zeeland

247.

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland

248.

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland

249.

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland 

250.

Goes (Turfkade), Zeeland 

251.

Goes (Pyntorenstraat), Zeeland


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

lovely update :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice pictures! kay: this  one is my favorite


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

252.

Goes (Dam), Zeeland

253.

Goes, Zeeland

254.

Goes (Westsingel), Zeeland 

255.

Goes (Ravelijn de Grenadier), Zeeland 

256.

Goes (Ravelijn de Grenadier), Zeeland

257.

Goes (Ravelijn de Grenadier), Zeeland

258.

Goes (Westsingel), Zeeland

259.

Goes (Westsingel), Zeeland


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

lovely kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

260.

Goes (Westsingel), Zeeland

261.

Goes (Westsingel), Zeeland

262.

Goes (Ravelijn de Grenadier), Zeeland

263.

Goes (Westsingel), Zeeland

264.

Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland

265.

Goes (Oude Vismarkt), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

266.

Goes (Lunchcafé Stadhuis), Zeeland

267.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland

268.

Goes (Van de Spiegelstraat), Zeeland

269.

Goes (Dam), Zeeland

270.

Goes (Van de Spiegelstraat), Zeeland


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics^


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

271.

Goes, Zeeland 

272.

Goes, Zeeland

273.

Goes, Zeeland 

274.

Goes, Zeeland 

275.

Goes, Zeeland 

276.

Goes, Zeeland 

277.

Goes, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

278.

Goes, Zeeland

279.

Goes, Zeeland

280.

Goes, Zeeland 

281.

Goes (Brouwersgang), Zeeland 

282.

Goes (Sint Adriaanstraat), Zeeland

283.

Goes (Wulfaertstraat), Zeeland


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful update showing the physical character of various places.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

284.

Goes (Stadskantoor), Zeeland 

285.

Goes (Stadskantoor), Zeeland

286.

Goes, Zeeland 

287.

Goes, Zeeland 

288.

Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland 

289.

Goes (Konya Sushi), Zeeland

290.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

291.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

292.

Goes (Beestenmarkt), Zeeland 

293.

Goes (Nieuwstraat), Zeeland 

294.

Goes (Cornelis Eversdijkstraat), Zeeland

295.

Goes (Cornelis Eversdijkstraat), Zeeland

296.

Goes (Cornelis Eversdijkstraat), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

297.

Goes (Westwal), Zeeland

298.

Goes (Opril Westwal), Zeeland 

299.

Goes, Zeeland 

300.

Goes ('s-Heer Hendrikskinderenstraat), Zeeland 

301.

Goes ('s-Heer Hendrikskinderenstraat), Zeeland 

302.

Goes (Rozemarijnstraat), Zeeland 

303.

Goes (Ossenhoofdstraat), Zeeland 

304.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland

305.

Goes (Restaurant Rhodos), Zeeland 

306.

Goes (Stationspark), Zeeland


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Now that's what I call a brochette! Another fine set, Hart.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very fine updates


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

307.

Goes (Hollandiaplein) 

308.

Goes, Zeeland 

309.
Goes (Beestenmarkt), Zeeland

310.

Goes (Nieuwstraat), Zeeland 

311.

Goes (Stoofstraat), Zeeland 

312.

Goes ('s-Heer Hendrikskinderenstraat), Zeeland 

313.

Goes (Parkhof Prins van Oranje), Zeeland


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Charming!
The scene of the child and the geese is adorable.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

314.

Goes (CIOS), Zeeland 

315.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland

316.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland

317.

Goes (Dam), Zeeland 

318.

Goes (De Zouterij), Zeeland

319.

Goes (Albert Joachimikade), Zeeland

320.

Goes, Zeeland

321.

Goes (Turfkade), Zeeland


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Theses images really do capture something of the flavour of Goes.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely new set!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed wonderful, very nice set of photos from Goes :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

322.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

323.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland 

324.

Goes (Groene Weidje), Zeeland 

325.

Goes (Groene Weidje), Zeeland 

326.

Goes (Parkhof Prins v. Oranje), Zeeland

327.

Goes (Parkhof Prins v. Oranje), Zeeland

328.

Goes (Parkhof Prins v. Oranje), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

329.

Goes, Zeeland 

330.

Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland 

331.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

332.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

333.

Goes (Sint Jacobstraat), Zeeland

334.

Goes (Sint Jacobstraat), Zeeland 

335.

Goes (Havenindustriegebied), Zeeland 

336.

Goes (Havenindustriegebied), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

337.

Goes, Zeeland 

338.

Goes, Zeeland

339.

Goes ('s-Heer Hendrikskinderenstraat), Zeeland

340.

Goes ('s-Heer Hendrikskinderenstraat), Zeeland 

341.

Goes (Dijkstraat), Zeeland

342.

Goes, Zeeland 

343.

Goes, Zeeland 

344.

Goes (Voorstad), Zeeland 

345.

Goes (Voorstad), Zeeland 

346.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine update, Hart van Zeeland! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those little Vikings, Hart!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

347.

Goes, Zeeland 

348.

Goes, Zeeland 

349.

Goes, Zeeland 

350.

Goes, Zeeland

351.

Goes, Zeeland


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful as usual!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and neat self contained city.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

352.

Kloetinge, Zeeland 

353.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

354.

Goes (Parkhof Prins v. Oranje), Zeeland 

355.

Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland

356.

Goes (Stationspark), Zeeland 

357.

Goes (Zusterstraat), Zeeland 

358.

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

I really like the photo 356.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice and neat city and yes, I like the vibrant streets and the park as well.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful new set, many favourites! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

359.

Goes (Ganzepoortstraat), Zeeland 

360.

Goes (Gouden Muilstraat), Zeeland 

361.

Goes (Jachthaven De Werf), Zeeland 

362.

Goes (Grote Kade), Zeeland 

363.

Kloetinge, Zeeland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A fascinating city, fine pictures! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

364.

Goes (Beestenmarkt), Zeeland

365.

Goes (Beestenmarkt), Zeeland

366.

Goes (Achterhaven), Zeeland

367.

Goes (Houtkade), Zeeland 

368.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

369.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

370.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

371.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

372.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

373.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

374.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

375.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

376.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

377.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

378.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

379.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There’s something very orderly about The Netherlands, I feel.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It is orderly. And probably the country with the best urban planning in Europe.
Nice pics again and beautiful vintage cars! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Wonderful cars!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful cars and pics! kay:


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

pretty nice photos of a beautiful place.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

380.

Goes (Albert Joachimikade), Zeeland

381.

Goes (J.A. van der Goeskade), Zeeland 

382.

Goes (Albert Joachimikade), Zeeland

383.

Goes (Albert Joachimikade), Zeeland 

384.

Goes (Albert Joachimikade), Zeeland

385.

Goes (Jachthaven De Werf), Zeeland 

386.

Goes (Jachthaven De Werf), Zeeland

387.

Goes (Jachthaven De Werf), Zeeland 

388.

Goes (Jachthaven De Werf), Zeeland 

389.

Goes (Jachthaven De Werf), Zeeland


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice, again!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

390.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland 

391.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland 

392.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland

393.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland

394.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland 

395.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland 

396.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland

397.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland 

398.

Goes (Slot Oostende), Zeeland


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely photo update, like the last series, kinda eerie.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

399.

Goes (Korte Kerkstraat), Zeeland 

400.
Goes (Korte Kerkstraat), Zeeland

401.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

402.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

403.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

404.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

405.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

406.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

407.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

408.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely street market, cute the little boy with the spun sugar! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

409.

Goes (Korte Kerkstraat), Zeeland 

410.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

411.

Goes (Ossenhoofdstraat), Zeeland 

412.

Goes (Papegaaistraat), Zeeland 

413.

Goes (Ganzepoortstraat), Zeeland 

414.

Goes (Ganzepoortstraat), Zeeland 

415.

Goes (Ganzepoortstraat), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates from Goes :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

416.

Goes (Pyntorenstraat), Zeeland

417.

Goes (Pyntorenstraat), Zeeland

418.

Goes (Vuilstraat), Zeeland

419.

Goes (Vuilstraat), Zeeland 

420.

Goes (Vuilstraat), Zeeland

421.

Goes (Vuilstraat), Zeeland 

422.

Goes (Vuilstraat), Zeeland

423.

Goes (Vuilstraat), Zeeland 

424.

Goes (Keizerstraat), Zeeland


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very narrow little streets. I take it they are residential?


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

love those massive mural pigeons, especially the one you captured obliquely (356), great shot, the architectural lines are so clean and formal then the pigeon's face is just...DERP, hilarious, makes a brilliant contrast


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Such quaint passages, Hart, and entirely free of graffiti, which can be appealing in some locations but wouldn't suit this charming Goes townscape at all.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Extremely narrow streets - fascinating! kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

425.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

426.

Goes (Ganzepoortstraat), Zeeland

427.

Goes (Ganzepoortstraat), Zeeland 

428.

Goes (Lange Kerkstraat), Zeeland 

429.

Goes (Keizersdijk), Zeeland 

430.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

431.

Goes (Grote Kade), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

432.

Goes, Zeeland

433.

Goes, Zeeland

434.

Goes, Zeeland 

435.

Goes (Oude Vismarkt), Zeeland

436.

Goes (Kreukelmarkt), Zeeland

437.

Goes (Kattenstraatje), Zeeland

438.

Goes (Steakhouse De Lachende Koe), Zeeland

439.

Goes (Magdalenastraat), Zeeland


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! A city we must visit on our next day trip to Zeeland! :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the soft light in #137/pic 426, Hart! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely photo!



Hart van Zeeland said:


> ^ Thank you, Why-Why!
> 
> 548.
> 
> ...


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning pictures, well done


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Very interesting exhibition of North Korean art in the church of St. Mary Magdalene this month. 


555.

Goes, Zeeland 

556.

Goes, Zeeland 

557.

Goes, Zeeland 

558.

Goes, Zeeland 

559.

Goes, Zeeland 

560.

Goes, Zeeland 

561.

Goes, Zeeland 

562.

Goes, Zeeland

563.

Goes, Zeeland 

564.

Goes, Zeeland

565.

Goes, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

566.

Goes, Zeeland 

567.

Goes, Zeeland

568.

Goes, Zeeland 

569.

Goes, Zeeland 

570.

Goes, Zeeland 

571.

Goes, Zeeland 

572.

Goes, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

573.

Goes (Wijngaardstraat), Zeeland

574.

Goes (Kreukelmarkt), Zeeland

575.

Goes (Sint Jacobstraat), Zeeland 

576.

Goes (Damplein), Zeeland 

577.

Goes (Wijngaardstraat), Zeeland

578.

Goes (Kerke Kerkstraat), Zeeland

579.

Goes (Kreukelmarkt), Zeeland 

580.

Goes (Vlasmarkt), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

581.

Goes (Vlasmarkt), Zeeland

582.

Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland

583.

Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland 

584.

Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland 

585.

Goes (De Stadspoort), Zeeland

586.

Goes (Kreukelmarkt), Zeeland 

587.

Goes (Kreukelmarkt), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos from Goes


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool shots, of the old buildings, people in the streets and the rest.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

588.

Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland

589.

Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland 

590.

Goes (Kleine Kade), Zeeland 

591.

Goes (Wijngaardstraat), Zeeland

592.

Goes (Dam), Zeeland 

593.

Goes (Dam), Zeeland 

594.

Goes (Dam), Zeeland 

595.

Goes (Dam), Zeeland

596.

Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland

597.

Goes (Koningstraat), Zeeland


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous North Korean propaganda! Nice pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done once again :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A brilliant juxtaposition, Hart! North Korean "art" in a medieval church! I'd love to hear the reactions of the visitors.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice as usual!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

598.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

599.

Goes (Opril Grote Markt), Zeeland

600.

Goes (M.A. de Ruyterlaan), Zeeland

601.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

602.

Goes (Manhuistuin), Zeeland 

603.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

604.

Goes (Weeshuisplein), Zeeland


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice update, and lovely picture with the many cyclists! kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful, very cosy places. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice new photos; well done


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great update! nice and interesting pics! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I found the way till your thread only yesterday, discovering how much time I lost while not seeing it! What a fabulous place to see and learn about, guess you're very luck living there 

Goes keeps the image we have outside The Netherlands about that superb urban planning your Country have been offering for so many decades - better to say centuries, it is much more correct 

I trully loved to see your photographs showing the town with bird's eye view (guess you were on a higher building, looking in direction of the Cathedral, or that TV Tower, on different days - but not a higher building disrupting this panorama), because they gave a very good idea about your urban landscape: dense in many parts, with open spaces inside, and more space out of town, in lovely green fringes - and your rural surroundings look so well planned as your urban areas, making the use of word "suburb", when we use same word to talk about suburbs in other tows (including where I live) not completely accurate 

Views of streets (some of them wonderfully narrow, other ones more wider) and squares are delightful there, with people enjoying all public space at hand. And everything looks clean and well kept, as dutch houses use to be: I remember a book I read some years ago, about the evolution of our houses, and can remember the modern idea of domesticity being invented between XVIth and XVIIth Century in The Netherlands 

Mural paintings on some buildings I saw on your Pages 4 and 5, among other pages, are amazing and very cool. Otherwise, some commercial boards aren't less interesting, from fruit markets till "Barbarella" Club (I like very much that 1968 Movie with Jane Fonda, and that photograph brought me nice memories). 

The use of that Church as a temporary Art Gallery is well suited with this open minded society we all need in the World, and it's nice to know there are services yet on sundays, as you informed: to know about people using this internal space to pray, but to enjoy humankind creation too, made my day today.

Quality of residential buildings is above any compliment I could say or remember, what a fabulous good taste when doing individual or collective housing! About individual houses done more recently, your photographs made me remember books I read a long time ago - in 1980s, when I started to read Architecture books by myself, before studying to be a professional, many years later - about "Regional Modernism", when Modern Movement, finally, tried to learn many good lessons from the Past and made good things - very liveable and visually good things 

Presence of History on many parts of town, side by side with more contemporary buildings, is impressive and looks as well imagined as other aspects there - guess your citizens take part in many decisions before everything is built (other thing we need to learn here).

And, as many other friends visiting your thread, I loved your careful eye and tender register of common life, with children painting a car or playing on a fountain, or that delicios meals people is enjoying on restaurants, or geese (maybe ducks: sometimes I feel confused when identifying them  ) walking close to water - by the way, this water we see on many parts of your town is a gift, and a blessing, for any community we could live.

Thanks for sharing with us your life and work, and I'll visit again your previous pages to learn more about good urban planning, you can be sure of this


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you very much, Eduarqui!  I really like to show you my hometown (and country) and I hope my pictures will keep you inspiring. 

Goes is 'too big for a napkin and too small for a tablecloth' as we say in Dutch, but it is pretty dynamic and vibrant.  This is because the town has an important regional function for a large part of the Zeeland province, which is a touristic area. That explains the many shops, restaurants, bars en cultural sites.


605.	
 
Goes (Ouverture), Zeeland 

606.	
 
Goes (Kloetinge), Zeeland 

607.	
 
Goes (Goese Meer), Zeeland 

608.	
 
Goes (Wilhelminadorp), Zeeland 

609.	
 
Goes (Havenkanaal Goes - Goese Sas), Zeeland 

610.	
 
Goes (Goese Sas), Zeeland 

611.	
 
Goes (Goese Sas), Zeeland 

612.	
 
Goes (Havenkanaal Goes - Goese Sas), Zeeland 

613.	
 
Goes (Wilhelminadorp), Zeeland


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hart van Zeeland said:


> 682.
> 
> Kloetinge, Zeeland


this is one beautiful classic designed windmill,and I'm really interested
what the inside looks like and how this particular one works and for what purpose.
I've never been to one - thanks bro.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Very good images in your previous page, and I'm sure that, if I will move to The Netherlands, I would live in a nice small farm like this...



Hart van Zeeland said:


> 678.
> 
> Kloetinge, Zeeland


... and would have my sunday lunch, after strolling with my dogs, here:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> 669. https://www.ambachtscentrumgoes.nl/
> 
> Goes (Ambachtscentrum), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

688.

Kloetinge, Zeeland 

689.

Kloetinge, Zeeland

690.

Goes (Westsingel), Zeeland 

691.

Goes (Ravelijn de Groene Jager), Zeeland

692.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland

693.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

694.

Goes (Podium 't Beest), Zeeland

695.

Goes (Turfkade), Zeeland 

696.

Goes (Pontes College, Oranjeweg), Zeeland

697.

Goes (Lange Vorststraat), Zeeland 

698.

Goes, (Oostwal), Zeeland 

699.

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland 

700.

Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

capricorn2000 said:


> this is one beautiful classic designed windmill,and I'm really interested
> what the inside looks like and how this particular one works and for what purpose.
> I've never been to one - thanks bro.


It's sure one of the most beautiful windmills in the Zeeland province.
The 'Oostmolen' is a corn mill (built in 1704).
I found this link with some pictures of the inside and a description of the working process. Unfortunately, only in Dutch..
http://www.oostmolen-kloetinge.nl/meel-malen/


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fabulous last set, Hart! kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Luv the Pontes College. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I love too Pontes College, and the amazing reflection of Turfkade kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

701.

Goes ('s-Heer Hendrikskinderendijk), Zeeland 

702.

Goes ('s-Heer Hendrikskinderendijk), Zeeland 

703.

Goes ('s-Heer Hendrikskinderendijk), Zeeland 

704.

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland 

705.

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland 

706.

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland 

707.

Goes (Kreukelmarkt), Zeeland 

708.

Wilhelminadorp, Zeeland

709.

Wilhelminadorp, Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very beautiful, very nice photos from Goes


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Netherlands must be one of the most historically well preserved countries in the world, so nice!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, Hart! kay:
This idyll shows us nice buildings, beautiful tree shadows in the grass,
and the whole tree is green with moss! 



Hart van Zeeland said:


> 706.
> 
> Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Enjoyed very much both the traditional architecture we relate to The Netherlands and that unusual roof of Pontes College (never saw something like it here).


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely new sets, as always! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shots of beautiful buildings, that's one great looking windmill.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

710.

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland 

711.

Goes (Blaauwe Steen), Zeeland

712.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

713.

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 

714.

Goes (Lange Kerkstraat), Zeeland

715.

Goes (Korte Kerkstraat), Zeeland 

716.

Goes (Ostendestraat), Zeeland 

717.

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm still searching for the appropriate adjective......for this very distinctive country.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful green oasis, Hart, also in the last pic! kay:



Hart van Zeeland said:


> 710.
> 
> Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful photos, like the lights and shadows...and your pics of the crowd of people.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Springtime everywhere in front of your camera


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice update!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Tropical rainforest / Omnium, Goes. A small impression:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Idyllic pictures!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Many of the residential/ streets are very narrow and must be quite 'intimate' to live in?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice photos from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes once again


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more from Goes; i like this town a lot


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Hart van Zeeland said:


>


Looooove this pic - baie lekker


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Last year, I took a short boat trip from Goes to the Eastern Scheldt (Dutch: Oosterschelde).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

The Zeeland Bridge (total length: 5,022 metres) is the longest bridge in the Netherlands. The bridge spans the Eastern Scheldt estuary. It connects the islands of Schouwen-Duiveland and Noord-Beveland.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely! my favorite: https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50502128268_c5b48bc80b_o.jpg 🙂


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done once again


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely update!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful spring photos


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Eastern Scheldt near Kats (Noord-Beveland).
























Katseveer.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes once again


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Wijngaardstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Turfkade), Zeeland








Goes (Bierkade), Zeeland








Goes (Klokstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice street & people shots.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Grote Kade), Zeeland








Goes (Bierkade), Zeeland








Goes (Klokstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Witte Paardstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Witte Paardstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Lange Kerkstraat), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Kreukelmarkt), Zeeland








Goes (Kolveniershof), Zeeland








Goes (Kolveniershof), Zeeland








Goes (Stalstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Keizersdijk), Zeeland








Goes (Keizersdijk), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland 








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Witte Paardstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Witte Paardstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Lange Vorststraat), Zeeland








Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Groene Weidje), Zeeland








Goes (Groene Weidje), Zeeland








Goes (Groene Weidje), Zeeland








Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland








Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland








Goes (Groene Weidje), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Stenen burg), Zeeland








Goes (Stenen burg), Zeeland








Goes (Wijngaardstraat), Zeeland 








Goes (Piet Heinstraat), Zeeland








Goes (MA de Ruijterlaan), Zeeland








Goes (Hollandiaplein), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Goudenmuilstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Beestenmarkt), Zeeland








Goes (Albert Joachimikade), Zeeland








Goes (Blaauwe Steen), Zeeland








Goes (Turfkade), Zeeland








Goes (Stoofstraat), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland








Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland








Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland








Goes (Oostsingel), Zeeland








Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland








Goes (Oostwal), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Lange Vorststraat), Zeeland








Goes (Lange Vorststraat), Zeeland








Goes (Ganzepoortstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Lange Kerkstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Lange Kerkstraat), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Opril Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Opril Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Stalstraat), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Stalstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Bierkade), Zeeland








Goes (Bierkade), Zeeland








Goes (Ossenhoofdstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Ossenhoofdstraat), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Kastanjestraat), Zeeland








Goes, Zeeland








Goes, Zeeland








Goes, Zeeland








Goes, Zeeland








Goes, Zeeland








Goes, Zeeland








Goes, Zeeland








Goes (Houthaven), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Markt), Zeeland








Goes (Weeshuisplein), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes once more


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I love how beautiful and peaceful everything looks. Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And i would like to see more from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

^ Thanks @christos-greece @Gratteciel 









Goes (Brouwersgang), Zeeland








Goes (Manhuistuin), Zeeland








Goes (Dijkstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Dijkstraat), Zeeland








Goes, Zeeland








Goes, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Weeshuisplein), Zeeland








Goes (Parkhof P v Oranje), Zeeland








Goes (Parkhof P v Oranje), Zeeland








Goes (Parkhof P v Oranje), Zeeland








Goes (Parkhof P v Oranje), Zeeland








Goes (Albert Joachimikade), Zeeland








Goes (Kleine Kade), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Kade), Zeeland








Goes (Grote Kade), Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Blaauwe Steen), Zeeland








Goes (Kleine Kade), Zeeland








Goes (Ossenhoofdstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Stoofstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Dijkstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Westwal), Zeeland








Goes (Nieuwstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Westwal), Zeeland








Goes (Kleine Kade), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes, Zeeland








Goes (Westsingel), Zeeland








Goes (Westsingel), Zeeland








Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland








Goes (Westwal), Zeeland








Goes (Schuttershof), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Korte Kerkstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland








Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland








Goes (Van de Spiegelstraat), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Goes


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Korte Kerkstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Singelstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Vuilstraat), Zeealnd 








Goes (Koningstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland








Goes (Bleekveld), Zeeland








Goes (Wijngaardstraat), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes once again


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Goes (Piet Heinstraat), Zeeland








Goes (Van Galenstraat), Zeeland








Goes (M.H. Trompstraat), Zeeland








Goes (M.A. De Ruijterlaan), Zeeland








Goes (Stephensonweg), Zeeland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Goes once more


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new sets!


----------

